# Gbatemp is full of weeaboos



## Flooded (May 6, 2008)

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Wapanese

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Mewgia (May 6, 2008)

I think we have already gone over this and yes, we have lots of them.

Every gaming site does


----------



## Hadrian (May 6, 2008)

Yeah it does, its on the internet, what do you expect?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 6, 2008)

i wanna be a weeboo!


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 6, 2008)

Meh, who cares? The Japanese culture has a certain allure to some people. So what if they choose to see that region of the world through rose colored glasses for a time before they eventually grow out of it? It's not hurting anyone. Later in life they'll find out that otakus aren't anymore welcome in Japan than they are here, that their educational system is so tough that Japan has an insanely high suicide rate because of it, that the streets are so crowded you can hardly breath, that it's not all sunshine and anime and giant acid spraying hornets inhabit the land...

Point being, who cares? Some people fantasize about the old west, some about the 50s, some about what it would be like to live in Italy, etc etc. Eventually they'll get it out of their system and/or they'll be one of the few to actually do what they say and visit/live in Japan. It's harmless fantasy, leave it be.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 6, 2008)

Games like "The World Ends With You" Don't help.

(I still like it as a game, not so much the followings it's generated)


----------



## xJonny (May 6, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Meh, who cares? The Japanese culture has a certain allure to some people. So what if they choose to see that region of the world through rose colored glasses for a time before they eventually grow out of it? It's not hurting anyone. Later in life they'll find out that otakus aren't anymore welcome in Japan than they are here, that their educational system is so tough that Japan has an insanely high suicide rate because of it, that the streets are so crowded you can hardly breath, that it's not all sunshine and anime and giant acid spraying hornets inhabit the land...
> 
> Point being, who cares? Some people fantasize about the old west, some about the 50s, some about what it would be like to live in Italy, etc etc. Eventually they'll get it out of their system and/or they'll be one of the few to actually do what they say and visit/live in Japan. It's harmless fantasy, leave it be.



Yeah true, but you have to put up with their annoyances


----------



## CockroachMan (May 6, 2008)

Japanese culture has a big impact on current youth.. lot of japanese video games and shows on TV.. 

Like US culture influenced in the past, and still does but a little less.. of course, people who live in the US doesn't know that.


----------



## King Zargo (May 6, 2008)

* Do you buy/read manga? NO
* Do you watch animu? YES
* Do you go to Azn food markets? SOMETIMES
* DESU? NIGGAH WHUT!?
* Do you have a DevianTART account? NO
* If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? NO
* Have you fapped today? NO, NOT YET.
* Was it to Azn porn? AZN, US OR EURO PORN. ALL FINE IN MY BOOK.
* Hentai? READ ABOVE
* Tentacle hentai? READ ABOVE
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? NO
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? NO
* Do you win these arguments? NO
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? WHERE ELSE CAN I EAT JAPANESE.
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? NO
* Was it just to watch animu? NO
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? NO
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? NO
* Have you worked at a con? NO
* Have you ever made an AMV? NO
* Was it a Narutard AMV? NO
* Do you own a Narutard headband? NO
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? NO
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? NO
* Is this most/all of your clothing? NO
* Do you own a cheap, knock-off katana? NO
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, T_T, ., etc. expressions? NO
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? IS SHE HOT THAN YES ELSE NO.
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? DOES GBATEMP COUNT
* Are you a full-blown /b/tard? NIGGAH WHUT!!!
* Is a cat fine too? FINE IN WHAT?
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? I own a few CD's.
* Do you own a Gaia account? NO, NOT YET.
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU, etc part of your daily vocabulary? N0
* ?????????????????????????????????????????V? DO YOU SPEAK ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER!!!!
* Did you just Babelfish/Google translate the above Japanese sentences? NO 

Now tally up the number of times you said “yes.”

Did you answer "yes" to any of these questions? Become an hero, you're a weeaboo faggot.

This test is kinda rasist.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 6, 2008)

Since no matter what I do I can't get youtube tags to work... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpCcelpvkps


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 6, 2008)




----------



## arctic_flame (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (May 6, 2008)

There are no serious Wapanese that inhabit here, at least not a large quantity. Enjoying anime =/= wapanese.


----------



## Flooded (May 6, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (May 6, 2008)

Pancakes always comes to mind when I hear weeaboo.


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2008)

like oh my gosh guys your so silly only real japanese people are super kawaii~~~~~~~~~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HECK. NO.


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

*  Do you buy/read manga? yes
* Do you watch animu? anime.
* Do you go to Azn food markets? no
* DESU? DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* Do you have a DevianTART account? no
* If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? -
* Have you fapped today? no
* Was it to Azn porn? -
* Hentai? -
* Tentacle hentai? -
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? no
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? no
* Do you win these arguments? -
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? just to get Japanese food if I want it
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? have not tried learning
* Was it just to watch animu? -
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? -
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? no
* Have you worked at a con? no
* Have you ever made an AMV? no
* Was it a Narutard AMV? no
* Do you own a Narutard headband? no
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? no
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? no
* Is this most/all of your clothing? -
* Do you own a cheap, knock-off katana? no
* Do you use the , T_T, ., etc. expressions? rarely
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? no
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? no, they are for the psychotic
* Are you a full-blown /b/tard? -
* Is a cat fine too? -
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? no
* Do you own a Gaia account? no
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU, etc part of your daily vocabulary? normally no
* これが読めますか。日本人じゃなかったら、今でも読めるなら、死んで下さい。（＾－＾）V wtf mate?
* Did you just Babelfish/Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying cause its Japanese and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? no, but it would be interesting just because I can't read it.

did you by chance make this topic because of my Ramen Poll? :s


----------



## xJonny (May 6, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> There are no serious Wapanese that inhabit here, at least not a large quantity. Enjoying anime =/= wapanese.



Hmm, getting defensive are we?

Hmm?..
Hmm?..
Hmm?..
Hmm?..

Jokes.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

I like anime and manga. That's it.

...But the sound of my sister butchering the Japanese language and being such a, I regret to say, _weeaboo_ slowly kills me inside. Day by day.


----------



## snakeslash (May 6, 2008)

I don't blame Weeaboos and Wiggers, If I was White I'd wish I was another race too. (IMO)
But it won't be for long, as whites are becoming the minority. I say embrace whatever culture that makes you feel happy.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure the Japanese would find it annoying just as I think it's f**kin retarded when white dudes act or dress like their gangsta.
Just some skinny douche bags, you know what I mean. I just want to bitch slap some of them and watch them cry.
-venting *phew*

I like japanese culture it's very interesting shit even my girlfriend is japanese but I don't go to extreme by getting obsessive like most wapanese. I'm also sure the japanese don't mind wapanese since they buy so much henai/anime food and other cultural accessories.

Just my thought and venting.

-I'm white btw


----------



## Linkiboy (May 7, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


):

I IZ NOT A WEEABOOO


----------



## Twiffles (May 7, 2008)

this is sooooo super kawaii guys~~~~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







>_>...


----------



## lagman (May 7, 2008)

You guys should be less worried about weeaboos and more worried about Qwyjibos.... those, those are the dangerous ones.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> this is sooooo super kawaii guys~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I've just been given a new definition of weeaboo. I pity the Japanese people.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 7, 2008)

Yays! I absolutely love everything Japanese (cept the icky stuff), and by that site I am not a Weeaboo... Too many no answers, ya know??? So as my High School ring states, I think that I am just your above average otaku!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 7, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Yays! I absolutely love everything Japanese (cept the icky stuff), and by that site I am not a Weeaboo... Too many no answers, ya know??? So as my High School ring states, I think that I am just your above average otaku!



Holy crap, now you _are_ a weeaboo.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 7, 2008)

I'm a booawee!


----------



## iffy525 (May 7, 2008)

QUOTE(http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Wapanese) said:
			
		

> Japanese is liek OMG so suteki ne?


That made me lol


----------



## amptor (May 7, 2008)

not amptor, per say.  and also I haven't seriously watched anime in over a year nor have I wanted to become one who mingles at anime *cough* nerd *cough* conventions >


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 7, 2008)

Though I'm not a weeaboo, from now on if I have a headache, I'm taking my advil with chopsticks.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 7, 2008)

You cant help that, you also cant help people that are Wussian, Wexican (my favorite). Or anyone trying to be like us Yanks (*Cough* Japanese! *Cough*)


----------



## Digeman (May 7, 2008)

That wikipage on wapaneses really made med laugh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anyways about weabos, man i dunno where to start with them. It's amazing though how popular the japanese culture has become over these past few years, especially in my country, and especially on the internet. And that wikipage pretty much nailed it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's something i thought of when reading about weabos and such and i thought might share that experience with y'all. I once saw this poster that said some people were going to start a club of some sorts where people would play video games every tuesday evening, and it was for free! So i thought to myself "sure wth, it'll be fun kicking some peoples butt on video games", so i went there and had a pretty fun time. Thankfully though i brought my friend with me since most people there were....hmmm...how should i put this in a nice way.....reeeally socially inexperienced. But wth i wasn't going to hold that against them or anything. (i know this story might seem of but just bear out with me)

Anyways, after we're done playing they say that they've also got like an animé movie night thingie aswell and asked if me and my friend wanted to join them. Since i do watch one piece, and read fullmetal alchemist and gto i thought it sounded kinda fun. So i went and to my surprise there were actually quite a few people there, many which were japanese. We watched the movie (which was wack but still kinda good) and afterwards me and my friend started talking with some of the japanese exchange students. Me and my friend mentioned the extremely increased interest in japanese culture and then one of the other dudes told us "how japan was", even though he'd never been there. And man o man did he get his bubble burst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The japanese exchange students told us the image people had of that japan was really animé/manga fixated, and that people believe cosplay is something most japanese do, or some other thing the dude mentioned of some gaming groups, where people meet and do nothing but play video-games all night (pretty much what we did but all day and always), well was to say the least very wrong. The people that are in those video game groups, or did do alot of cosplay, or have crazy purple hair and stuff were a really small minority of people and that most people stop reading manga and stuff at about 14-16 year of age. 

And even though it was really funny to hear about how it really was, it was still kinda sad in a way. I mean sure i really like one piece and fullmetal alchemist, but i like them cuz they're good and not cuz they're japanese. But the issue here is that many people probably become extremely narow minded and well, miss out on many other things which are great but still "outside of japan". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People need to start looking other ways aswell and find beauty in other things, like i love japanese culture, but i also love indian culture, french culture, middle-eastern culture and believe it or not but even american culture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find them all very fascinating!

Oh and sorry for the serious post on a testing area topic, just wanted to say what was on my mind


----------



## Digeman (May 7, 2008)

Oh and i'm prolly exagurating on the narowminded part maybe but still you can't deny that the risk of that happening is very possible


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Lots of people are Dutchaboo.

Because the Dutch invented sex and the rest of the world just copied it.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 7, 2008)

I am not a weeabo because.

I have no intention of EVER learning japanese, EVER.
Tentacles belong in the ocean.
Most Anime Sucks.
J-pop scares me.

But whats so bad about cultural integration as long as you know who YOU are?


----------



## Salamantis (May 7, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> I am not a weeabo because.
> 
> I have no intention of EVER learning japanese, EVER.
> Tentacles belong in the ocean.
> ...



This is identical to me. +1


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 7, 2008)

1. I'm Korean
2. I don't give a crap about the Japanese culture.
3. I don't cosplay.

Yay. I'm not a weeaboo.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> this is sooooo super kawaii guys~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JESUS CHRIST NOT THIS AGAIN!!!

This video should be banned from GBATemp!


----------



## Westside (May 7, 2008)

A person's ability to appreciate other culture is amazing, however, taking it to another level in which you reject your OWN culture is completely wrong.  Every culture is interesting, and the fact that you reject your own is in a way destroying a culture.  Right now, that's unfortunately what is happening.  Although some may say that this narrows the ethnic barriers, we probably had to sacrifice an entire group of people to achieve it.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 7, 2008)

Westside, we are talking more about obsession.


Nintendo is otherwise known as 任天堂株式会社. Note the site's theme and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Westside (May 7, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Westside, we are talking more about obsession.
> 
> 
> Nintendo is otherwise known as ???????. Note the site's theme and draw your own conclusions.


I am talking about one of the biggest wapanese of them all... Mririan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Rejecting her own culture and becoming Japanese...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahah

Ok I'm Canadian, so whether or not I am full bore weeaboo or partial weeaboo, or not even remotely weeaboo, it's not relevant. I'm used to laughing at my idiosyncrasies already.

Hmm who ever spent the time to create the word weeaboo likely needs more help than the weeaboos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to go to Japan really, I don't speak Japanese. The thrill would wear off about 15 minutes after I left the plane I think.

I don't like raw fish, so I think I'd be fairly hungry around these weeaboos you claim are out there.

Any guy claiming they don't like anime schoolgirls. Hmm I'll bend over to pick up a dropped item while facing you, as you sure don't like females. Don't look at my ass.

I occasionally will answer the phone with moshe moshe, but only because a telemarketer won't have a clue how to respond. Anime and Japanese are not big in India. If I'm in a nasty mood I'll play a fansub in the background just to make it seem like I really am Japanese.

I've chatted with real Japanese girls online (they usually speak better english that you guys). They were able to confirm, yes a lot of Japanese would rather watch our shitty cartoons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they like their manga as much as we like comic books. Or in other words their manga geeks are like our comic book geeks. Thus, if you think comic books are great, you're a geek too. Geek, that's likely weeaboo spelled in American english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cosplay? Nah, not with this shape. All I qualify for is any of the old men in anime. I might as well just wear my ordinary clothing. I'm crazy, but it was only realistic 25 years ago.

Conventions? Yeah I like anime cons. What's to hate. It's attended by enormous amounts of girls that like anime.
Again, if you can find a fault with that, maybe you just don't like girls.
I was a wargamer long before I had ever heard of anime. Ever seen what qualifies as a wargaming convention?
Yeah, I'm not spending 1000 bucks to spend a weekend with 100 old men pushing cardboard on a nice looking map.

I'm plenty happy to be an atypical white male Canadian. Culture? It's over rated.
Sure there's a lot of interesting things about Japan.
But I'm an expert in 20th century military history. Ask me why being a Japanese fanboy is unwise in places like China or Korea. Ask me why anyone in the US that's in their 80s likely has no fond thoughts of Japan.
Japan has a lot of skeletons in their closet.

I have a Nintendo DS. But I am not in love with Japan.
I watch anime. But I am not in love with Japan.

Actually, if I had to pick a small island nation in the Pacific I'd love to see, it would be New Zealand.


----------



## Jaejae (May 7, 2008)

NZ is nothing special.
Just lots of Maoris who want more money from white people.

Also, that first vid HAS to be a troll, there is no other logical explanation.


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

ITT: Rage, Hypocrisy, Denial and Internet Social Proof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO: This pic in that wiki link is


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Wapanese (also called Japanophiles or "Weeaboo") much like wiggers, are cultureless honkies trying to fill their cultural void by pretending not to be white. In this case, by humping the giant Godzilla leg of the Land of the Rising Sun until they are assimilated into its culture, as if being azn is some kind of acquired communicable disease.
> 
> So badly do they wish this, in fact, that they are willing to dedicate whole afternoons to memorizing up to five common phrases in Japanese and then misusing them at the mall or furry conventions.
> 
> They frequently go to sushi bars, the Panda Express in the food court and Sanrio stores on a weekly basis. They are the bane of American youth.



I DONT UNDERSTANDZ!!!!


----------



## TLSpartan (May 7, 2008)

Woops. Wrong thread


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 7, 2008)

Want to see cultural integration, you are looking at it right now.

If you were born in a country that's mother tongue is not English (any flavour), you've been absorbed and partially Americanized.

If you don't spell it l a b o  u r you have also been Americanized.

You can't graduate high school in Japan apparently without passing (at some level) English class. I never had to master Japanese though.


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2008)

I only _aspire_ to be a weeaboo...
.. I only know a few Japanese phrases, and the only anime I watch is DragonBall and Ping Pong Club and Cromartie High.
.. and I only have one pink pig alarm clock that screams OHIO! every morning.
.. and only one or two mock-Japanese t-shirts.
.. and I generally fall down when I wobble.

Please help me to become a proper weeaboo one day! PLEASE!


----------



## CockroachMan (May 7, 2008)

Mthr knows Ping Pong Club!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you mthr


----------



## Westside (May 7, 2008)

Mthrnite makes a handsome Japanese man:


----------



## Mewgia (May 7, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> .. and I generally fall down when I wobble.
> 
> Please help me to become a proper weeaboo one day! PLEASE!


No no not weebles, weeaboos. Only weebles don't fall down when they wobble.


----------



## azotyp (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 7, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Lots of people are Dutchaboo.
> 
> Because the Dutch invented sex and the rest of the world just copied it.








  I'm definitely a little bit Wutch.  Riding bikes, beautiful women, Van Gogh, great beer, great food, cool language, excellent furniture, legalized prostitution, dikes, football, legal weed, what's not to love?

Always want to get back there to spend more time immersed.  

Japan, not so much.


----------



## granville (May 8, 2008)

I've been to several countries in Europe and have a liking of many different cultures. I suppose I'm a little broad, but I may be considered Euroboo (or whatever). My mother is definitely Frenchaboo (she named me Granville and her lifelong dream is to live in France....despite disliking both cheese and wine). I'm not obsessed with any culture (even of my own) nor do I dislike any of them.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 8, 2008)

Cool, Szyslak, if that's the definition of Wutch, I guess I'm one too!


----------



## Endogene (May 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I've been to several countries in Europe and have a liking of many different cultures. I suppose I'm a little broad, but I may be considered Euroboo (or whatever). My mother is definitely Frenchaboo (she named me Granville and her lifelong dream is to live in France....despite disliking both cheese and wine). I'm not obsessed with any culture (even of my own) nor do I dislike any of them.



i assure u there is more to france than wine and cheese, there's plenty of other food you'd never think of eating
Why did she names you "granville" and not "grandville"?

edit: staying on topic, japanese culture is booming here in france as well, havn't seem any lolita gothics walking around though...


----------



## granville (May 8, 2008)

I WAS joking about the wine and cheese part (and I've eaten escargot, so I know what exotic foods are popular over there). Personally I really liked France (especially the Louvre Museum and Parc Asterix). 

As for my name, isn't Granville the proper spelling for it? It's supposed to be a city name and implies a "big city". I was named after my grandfather who had it as his middle name (it's my middle name as well, but unlike most people who go by their first names, I go by my middle name). As far as i've ever heard, I've never seen it spelled Grandville, but I live in the US and am a deal more ignorant of French names than you might be.


----------



## Endogene (May 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I WAS joking about the wine and cheese part (and I've eaten escargot, so I know what exotic foods are popular over there). Personally I really liked France (especially the Louvre Museum and Parc Asterix).
> 
> As for my name, isn't Granville the proper spelling for it? It's supposed to be a city name and implies a "big city". I was named after my grandfather who had it as his middle name (it's my middle name as well, but unlike most people who go by their first names, I go by my middle name). As far as i've ever heard, I've never seen it spelled Grandville, but I live in the US and am a deal more ignorant of French names than you might be.



Actually a big city would be "une grande ville" ville being a feminine word which is why it's grande and not grand
I guess somewhere in the translation it lost some letters, it's the case with quite a number of english words actually


----------



## granville (May 8, 2008)

Yes I see what you mean and thanks for the French lesson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are cities I know that are called Granville and that seems to be the basis of the name for the US. The whole feminine/masculine system is where the translations really go sour. We mostly ignore the genders in normal speech unless it's directly related to a person and their gender. I'm trying to learn French myself (school class) and am having roadblock with the genders occasionally.

BTW, I'm a guy. I guess that hijacks my name into a woman's now!


----------



## VVoltz (May 11, 2008)

You people are full of webos


----------



## VVoltz (May 11, 2008)

huevos


----------



## Mewgia (May 11, 2008)

weebles are pretty cool though


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 30, 2008)

bumped for great justice


----------



## xJonny (Aug 30, 2008)

also bumped for truths


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 30, 2008)

oh gbatemp,such a kawaii morning desu ne?


----------



## da_head (Aug 30, 2008)

GTFO 4CHANNER


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 30, 2008)

wha- 

so much hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was j\k


----------



## da_head (Aug 30, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> wha-
> 
> so much hate
> 
> ...



lol, it wasn't directed towards u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just anyone who uses the term "weeaboo"


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> huevos


a be ce de e efe ge hache i jota ka ele elle eme ene en'e o pe cu ere erre ese tu u ve doule-ve equis i-griega zeta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mexican alphabet







that is all


----------



## da_head (Aug 30, 2008)

@juggernaut: wtf?! u can bite ur own ear?

*demands a picture*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

1 sec

my nose and ear switched places:


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I might as well reply since it's been bumped.

Why the fuck is it so important that white people act like some prescribed notion of "white?"

And what the fuck is this definition anyway? Who cares if a white person doesn't act like Joey from Full House or like some waste of cum from the Real Word?

What the fuck is with this wigger shit? Like, who the fuck (pointed at the wiki link author(s) whatever) are you to so blindly classify people in the blink of a fucking eye? Eat shit and die.

People need to get real and stop judging people they don't know. Who cares if someone wants to act like a Japanese person. Let them live their little dream. I have a fake labratory in my house where I pretend I am Frankenstein, you gonna judge me motherfucker? I didn't think so.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 30, 2008)

Took the quiz for the lulz.

*  Do you buy/read manga? *No*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *See above*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? *Yes*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *No*
* DESU? *DESU DESU DESU~*
* Do you have a DevianTART account? *Yes, it's empty, I just made one to see the restricted content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? *No*
o Was any of it furry art? *See above*
o Yaoi? *See above*
* Have you ever yiffed? *No*
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. *See above*
* Have you fapped today? *Not yet*
o Was it to Azn porn? *Don't watch that*
o Hentai? *Maybe*
o Tentacle hentai? *Fuck no*
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? *No*
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? *No*
o Do you win these arguments? *See above*
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? *No*
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? *No*
o Was it just to watch animu? *See above*
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) *No*
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? *No*
o Have you worked at a con? *No*
* Have you ever made an AMV? *No*
o Was it a Narutard AMV? *See above*
* Do you own a Narutard headband? *Hell no*
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? *No*
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? *No*
o Is this most/all of your clothing? *See above*
* Do you own a katana? *No*
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? *No*
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, T_T, ., etc. expressions? *Yes*
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? *No*
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? *Sometimes 4chan, desuchan*
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? *No*
* Is a cat fine too? *Yes*
* Is it awwwright? *Depends*
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? *No*
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? *No*
* Do you own a Gaia account? *No*
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? *No*
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? *No*
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? *Somewhat*
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? *1st and 3rd*
* Do you play Final Fantasy? *Just for a couple of minutes when it gets dumped*
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? *No*
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? *See above*
* Do you own a Dollfie? *No*
* ??????*wat*
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^) *wat*
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? *No, idc*
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? *See above*
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? *Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## seedvt (Aug 30, 2008)

no u

I'm Chinese (Canadian born) but I enjoy Animu and Mangos.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 30, 2008)

*  Do you buy/read manga? Yes
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? Yes
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? Yes
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort?  Yes
* Do you go to Azn food markets? No
* DESU? Yesu
* Do you have a DevianTART account? No
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? No
o Was any of it furry art? No
o Yaoi?  Ye--No
* Have you ever yiffed? No
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. No
* Have you fapped today? No
o Was it to Azn porn? No
o Hentai? No
o Tentacle hentai? No 
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? No
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? No
o Do you win these arguments? No
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? No
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? Why yes...
o Was it just to watch animu? No
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) No
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? No
o Have you worked at a con? No
* Have you ever made an AMV? No
o Was it a Narutard AMV? No
* Do you own a Narutard headband? No
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? No
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? No
o Is this most/all of your clothing? No
* Do you own a katana? A katana, as well as swords form other cultures.
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? No
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, T_T, ., etc. expressions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? No
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? desuchan for the ongoing RM manga
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? no
* Is a cat fine too? No
* Is it awwwright? No
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? Is anime a product?
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? Yes
* Do you own a Gaia account? No
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? No, yes.
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? No
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? Yes
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? Caramelldansen isn't Japanese
* Do you play Final Fantasy? Not really
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? No
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? No
* Do you own a Dollfie? OMG I WANT ONE THEY ARE SO KAWAII ~DESU
* ??????????????
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^)????
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? YES OMG MORE THAN ONE WORD I KNOW
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? Needs more ~desu
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? no
Did you answer "yes" to any of these questions? For the good of mankind, become an hero, you're a weeaboo faggot. *ITT: entire 4chan population is dead*


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 31, 2008)

Even though I'm an Asian, etc, I'll take the quiz for teh lulz.


* Do you buy/read manga? I don't buy. I read a few
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? Sometimes.
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? Yes
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? Yes
* Do you go to Azn food markets? See the first comment above.
* DESU? DESU DESU DESU~ 
* Do you have a DevianTART account? NO.
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? NO
o Was any of it furry art? NO
o Yaoi? NO
* Have you ever yiffed? NO
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. NO
* Have you fapped today? Not today
o Was it to Azn porn? No
o Hentai? Not today.
o Tentacle hentai? Fuck no
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? Yes
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? Yes
o Do you win these arguments? No
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? No
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? To play some games that'll never get translated. Nothing else.
o Was it just to watch animu? No.
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) I don't say anything in the first place, so no.
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? Twice.
o Have you worked at a con? Volunteered, because we got free breakfast, and I got in for free, and etc.
* Have you ever made an AMV? Hell No
o Was it a Narutard AMV? Hell no
* Do you own a Narutard headband? Hell no
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? Hell no. 
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? No
o Is this most/all of your clothing? See above
* Do you own a katana? No
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? I use all three.
* Do you use the happy.gif, T_T, ., etc. expressions? Once in awhile.
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? No
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? Been to 4chan for 2 years, and 7chan a few times.
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? Fuck No. /b/ is fucking sick.
* Is a cat fine too? Yes
* Is it awwwright? Depends
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? The DS, so yes.
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? No
* Do you own a Gaia account? No. Gaia is for fags.
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? No
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? No
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? No
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? 1st and 3rd
* Do you play Final Fantasy? Never beaten any FF games, and I've only played 4 FF games in my whole life.
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? No
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? See above
* Do you own a Dollfie? No, but I know a girl who has one.
* やらないか？wat
* これ読める?　日本人じゃないのにこの文章を読める場合、ささっと死に腐るべし! (^O^) wat
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? No, because I don't care.
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? See above
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? No.
Did you answer "yes" to any of these questions? For the good of mankind, become an hero, you're a weeaboo faggot.

Fuck yes, that doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 31, 2008)

If you said yes even once, you're a weeaboo!


----------



## A4NoOb (Aug 31, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just been given the definition of being trolled.


----------



## alex (Aug 31, 2008)

* Do you buy/read manga? yea...
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? yea...
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? yea...
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? some of em
* Do you go to Azn food markets? ...
* DESU? desu
* Do you have a DevianTART account? no
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? no
o Was any of it furry art? no
o Yaoi? no
* Have you ever yiffed? no
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. no
* Have you fapped today? nope
o Was it to Azn porn? no
o Hentai? Not yet
o Tentacle hentai? ...
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Do you argue with your friends about animu? A LOT(if you hearus, you'll have to move away)
o Do you win these arguments? sometimes(unless my friend threatens me)
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? teriyaki anyone?
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? yea, talking it to mess around with my friends.... and games
o Was it just to watch animu? maybe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) :\ nobody says anything...
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? nope
o Have you worked at a con? nope
* Have you ever made an AMV? no, I HAVE A LIFE
o Was it a Narutard AMV? ^Look hiiiiiiiiiiiiigher
* Do you own a Narutard headband? ... why do you ask
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? no
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? No
o Is this most/all of your clothing? nope nope
* Do you own a katana? no
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? no
* Do you use the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , T_T, ., etc. expressions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T_T ='.'=
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? nope... maybe...
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? browse 4chan, i admit it sometimes
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? ?
* Is a cat fine too? cats...
* Is it awwwright? ...
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? yea
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? ima dude
* Do you own a Gaia account? gaia... nope
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? this is a baka survey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? ...
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? nope
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? caramelldansen is swedish isn't it...
* Do you play Final Fantasy? FF1 I beat, I played ff2, 3, 4(snes) 8, 12:RW
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? nope
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? ...
* Do you own a Dollfie? ...
* ?????? ...
* ?????????????????????????????????????! ...
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? just to finish this damn thing
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? ... no
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? ...
Did you answer "yes" to any of these questions? For the good of mankind, become an hero, you're a weeaboo faggot.





 wat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T_T





this quiz is retarded


----------



## JPH (Aug 31, 2008)

why would you waste your time doing that?


----------



## Perseid (Aug 31, 2008)

You ever notice how whoever wrote that Encyclopedia Dramatica article seems to know an awful lot about the topic? Me thinks someone may be in denial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm very into the whole Japanese cultire thing - anime, manga, video games, j-pop, Glico snacks...all of it. But I still don't fit their Wapanese definition. I've picked up a couple dozen words of Japanese here and there but I'm not going to spout them randomly in conversation. Yes, I'd like to go to Japan. But I'd like to go to China and Thailand too. Who wouldn't? And I wouldn't be going there to get laid, either. If I can't get any here why would I get any in a foreign country?

I guess the difference is...I'm NORMAL. I probably know more about modern j-pop than most Japanese people, but you'd never be able to tell because I can talk about, you know, other stuff.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't be a weeaboo, I'm asian!


----------



## natkoden (Aug 31, 2008)

*  Do you buy/read manga? Not Anymore
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? Yes
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? yes
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? Yes
* Do you go to Azn food markets? No
* DESU? fu
* Do you have a DevianTART account? No
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? - 
o Was any of it furry art? - 
o Yaoi? - 
* Have you ever yiffed? what?
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. - 
* Have you fapped today? No
o Was it to Azn porn? - 
o Hentai? - 
o Tentacle hentai? - 
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? No
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? No
o Do you win these arguments? - 
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? No
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? No, but wanted to
o Was it just to watch animu? And games, lol
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.)
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? No
o Have you worked at a con? -
* Have you ever made an AMV? No
o Was it a Narutard AMV? -
* Do you own a Narutard headband? Nevar
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? - 
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? - 
o Is this most/all of your clothing? 
* Do you own a katana? No
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? No
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, T_T, ., etc. expressions? Not all...
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? No
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? Almost never...
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard?  No
* Is a cat fine too? what?
* Is it awwwright? what?
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? Yes
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth?
* Do you own a Gaia account? No
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? No, freak
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? No
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? No
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? 
* Do you play Final Fantasy? HELL YEAH
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? No
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? 
* Do you own a Dollfie? what?
* ??????what?
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^)


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

natkoden said:
			
		

> * Is it awwwright? what?





Spoiler: disturbing



Babyfuck is the answer to that question. No joke.


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 31, 2008)

*  Do you buy/read manga? *Yes (who said buying?)*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *Depends*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? *Yes*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *Yes.*
* DESU? *???????*
* Do you have a DevianTART account? *Nope.*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? *Nope.*
o Was any of it furry art? *Nope.*
o Yaoi? *Nope.*
* Have you ever yiffed? *Eh?*
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. *Eh?*
* Have you fapped today? *Nope.*
o Was it to Azn porn? *If I did, I would've 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
o Hentai? *Nope.*
o Tentacle hentai? *Nope.*
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? *Nope.*
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? *Nope.*
o Do you win these arguments? *"Power is held in the barrel of a gun" - Mao Zedong.*
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? *Nope.*
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? *Yes, because it contains kanji.*
o Was it just to watch animu? *Nope.*
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) *Nope.*
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? *Nope.*
o Have you worked at a con? *Nope.*
* Have you ever made an AMV? *Nope, don't plan to either.*
o Was it a Narutard AMV? *Nope.*
* Do you own a Narutard headband? *WTF NO.*
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? *No*pe.
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? *Nope.*
o Is this most/all of your clothing? *Nope.*
* Do you own a katana? *Nope.*
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? *Yes. I'm Chinese, duh.*
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , T_T, ., etc. expressions? *Yep.*
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? *Hell YES.*
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? *Nope.*
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? *Nope (huh?)*
* Is a cat fine too? *Huh?*
* Is it awwwright? *Ok.....*
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? *Yes, food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? *N/A*
* Do you own a Gaia account? *Nope.*
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? *No*pe.
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? *Ugh, hell no.*
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? *Nope.*
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? *Nope.*
* Do you play Final Fantasy? *For a few minutes, then I get bored.*
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? *Nope. Don't even have a MySpace account.*
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? *Duno.*
* Do you own a Dollfie? *Nope.*
* ??????*???*
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^) *?????*
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? *Nope. Don't even know what the hell it means.*
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? *Nope.*
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? *Nope.*


----------



## Ericss (Sep 1, 2010)

snakeslash said:
			
		

> I don't blame Weeaboos and Wiggers, If I was White I'd wish I was another race too.


Then you're a racist pig, like any racist white out there you probably hate. The only difference is that you usually get away with being racist because in this age of (pseudo) political correctness, people only get offended if the racism comes from a white person. If you're in a "minority" group, you're allowed to bash other races as much as you feel like.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2010)

Fucking Furries...

Oh wait, this isn't that topic...?

Fuck Furries anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah reptiles ftw!


----------



## mameks (Sep 1, 2010)

*  Do you buy/read manga? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *Yes*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? *Yes*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *Yes.*
* DESU? *???????*
* Do you have a DevianTART account? *Nope.*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? *Nope.*
o Was any of it furry art? *Nope.*
o Yaoi? *Nope.*
* Have you ever yiffed? *maybe~*




o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. *no*
* Have you fapped today? *mmm...no*
o Was it to Azn porn? *no*
o Hentai? *Nope.*
o Tentacle hentai? *hell no.*
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? *Nope.*
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? *yerp*
o Do you win these arguments? *depends, it's often undecided*
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? *Nope, they have to be good/*
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? *yeh, games, anime, manga*
o Was it just to watch animu? *^*
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) *No*
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? *No*
o Have you worked at a con? *No*
* Have you ever made an AMV? *No*
o Was it a Narutard AMV? *No*
* Do you own a Narutard headband? *no*
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? *No*
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? *Not yet*
o Is this most/all of your clothing? *No*
* Do you own a katana? *want to...*
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? *if i'm eating chinese or japanese, yeah*
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , T_T, ., etc. expressions? *Yes*
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? *not really*
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? *No*
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? *No*
* Is a cat fine too? *wut*
* Is it awwwright? *...*
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? *Yes, food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? *im a guy...but i would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Do you own a Gaia account? *think i do...*
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? *yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? *only from anime/games*
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? *No, 'cept anime*
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? *yes*
* Do you play Final Fantasy? *yes*
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? *Don't have a MySpace account.*
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? *...*
* Do you own a Dollfie? *Nope.*
* ??????*eh?*
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^) *er~rm*
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? *Nope. Don't know what it means.*
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? *No*
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? *No*


----------



## raulpica (Sep 1, 2010)

*  Do you buy/read manga? *Hai!*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *Hai!!*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? *Hai*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? *Haii*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *YESZ*
* DESU? *DESUDESUDESU*
* Do you have a DevianTART account? *No*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? *No*
o Was any of it furry art? *No*
o Yaoi? *No*
* Have you ever yiffed? *Heck no*
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. *WTFNO*
* Have you fapped today? *Noez*
o Was it to Azn porn? *Why not*
o Hentai? *Nah*
o Tentacle hentai? *Uhhh, no kthx*
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? *Not anymore*
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? *Yes, all the time!!1one*
o Do you win these arguments? *Yes, because if they're not with me, then they suck*
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? *YES! I LOVE RAMEN! So delicious~*
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? *No, I was learning it for videogames!!*
o Was it just to watch animu? *Also*
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) *I don't have any! :'(*
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? *Yes it was awesome!*
o Have you worked at a con? *No ç_ç*
* Have you ever made an AMV? *No, they suck*
o Was it a Narutard AMV? *It'd have sucked even badder*
* Do you own a Narutard headband? *I still have it somewhere*
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? *Did some subs in my young days*
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? *Yep*
o Is this most/all of your clothing? *Hurr, no*
* Do you own a katana? *YES! Here, near my pc*
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? *Only when I'm eating ramen*
* Do you use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , T_T, ., etc. expressions? *Yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? *Nah, women are nice but I'm not crazy 'bout them*
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? *They're evil*
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? *Nope, but I know a lot of things from there*
* Is a cat fine too? *not*
* Is it awwwright? *lol*
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? *HAI!*
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? *If I were one, I would do it. It would be kawaii!*
* Do you own a Gaia account? *Gaia sux*
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? *Luckily, no*
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? *If I knew how, probably yes*
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? *Only the most famous ones*
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? *The latter*
* Do you play Final Fantasy? *I love the classic ones*
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? *MySpace sux*
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? *Dunno*
* Do you own a Dollfie? *Uhh, not*
* ??????*????*
* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^) *??????*
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? *TOTALLY!*
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? *Nope, but they sucked massively*
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? *Why should I.*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Meh, who cares? The Japanese culture has a certain allure to some people. So what if they choose to see that region of the world through rose colored glasses for a time before they eventually grow out of it? It's not hurting anyone. Later in life they'll find out that otakus aren't anymore welcome in Japan than they are here, that their educational system is so tough that Japan has an insanely high suicide rate because of it, that the streets are so crowded you can hardly breath, that it's not all sunshine and anime and giant acid spraying hornets inhabit the land...
> 
> Point being, who cares? Some people fantasize about the old west, some about the 50s, some about what it would be like to live in Italy, etc etc. Eventually they'll get it out of their system and/or they'll be one of the few to actually do what they say and visit/live in Japan. It's harmless fantasy, leave it be.



Yeah, that's fine if were talking about the average japanophile. Theres a big difference between that and a Weebaoo. When all you hear is "KAWAII" and "BAKA" fall out of their mouths like it has always been in the English language, thats fucking annoying.

When they poo-poo over anything that's not japanese that's fucking annoying.

When they bash americanized anime just for the sake of it not coming from japan, that's fucking annoying.

I think you get my point.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 1, 2010)

Why the hell did this get bumped?

Anyway...
* Do you buy/read manga? Yup
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? I...guess?
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching animu? Yes
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any animu of any sort? Yes
* Do you go to Azn food markets? Every now and then.
* DESU? No thank you.
* Do you have a DevianTART account? Yeah, but just to look at pics and make some favs and such...
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of animu fanart? Not at all
o Was any of it furry art? Yes. (I'm kidding)
o Yaoi? No.
* Have you ever yiffed? No.
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. That's kinda weird...
* Have you fapped today? Nah. Though perhaps later, I dunno.
o Was it to Azn porn? Ehh, regular porn only on special occasion. It's all the same to me.
o Hentai? Please?
o Tentacle hentai? Only watch it for the lulz
* Do you have at least 2 animu posters in your room? I have 3.
* Do you argue with your friends about animu? Yes. Especially about hentai.
o Do you win these arguments? Generally not the hentai ones.
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? Nah
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? Yes. Kinda. I gave up kinda quickly.
o Was it just to watch animu? Maybe.
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) No
* Have you been to an animu/hentai con? Yeah.
o Have you worked at a con? No
* Have you ever made an AMV? No
o Was it a Narutard AMV? Oh God no.
* Do you own a Narutard headband? Why would anybody?
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? No PS Dattebayo can go fuck themselves.
* Do you have any clothes with animu characters printed on them? Uhh... yes.
o Is this most/all of your clothing? Nah.
* Do you own a katana? Nope
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? Only for sushi.
* Do you use the , T_T, ., etc. expressions? Nope
* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? Ehh, more of the drawings than the actual people.
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? 4chan every now and then.
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? No
* Is a cat fine too? A cat is fine too. (I have read the full manga of that and it was hilarious)
* Is it awwwright? Sometimes.
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? Like sushi? I like sushi.
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth? Haha
* Do you own a Gaia account? No
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? Not at all, though I do know them.
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? No
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? I almost brought myself to learn the Haruhi dance. Then I didn't.
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? Oh hey, didn't even read this. Refer to ^
* Do you play Final Fantasy? Not really.
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? Man, this survey is dated. No though.
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? No.
* Do you own a Dollfie? No. 
* やらないか?God, I really can't remember any hiragana from when I almost learned it.
* これ読める?　日本人じゃないのにこの文章を読める場合、ささっと死に腐るべし! (^O^) Didn't catch any of that.
o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? No.
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? No.
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? No.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

* Do you buy/read manga? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *Yes*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching anime? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any anime of any sort? *Yes*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *No*
* DESU? *Mew?*
* Do you have a DevianTART account? *No*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of anime fanart? *Some*
o Was any of it furry art? *Yes *


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 2, 2010)

* Do you buy/read manga? *Yes. Death Note, and Death Note only.*
o Have you ever enjoyed/thought of enjoying said manga? *Yes*
* Do you watch/have you ever watched/thought of watching anime? *Yes*
o Have you ever enjoyed/ever thought of enjoying any anime of any sort? *Yes*
* Do you go to Azn food markets? *What?*
* DESU? *Yip?*
* Do you have a DevianTART deviantART account? *Yes.*
o If so, do you contribute lots and lots of anime fanart? *No.*
o Was any of it furry art? *No, but I draw furry art when I'm completely bored.*
o Yaoi? *Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Have you ever yiffed? *I wish.*
o Was it to a babyfur? If so, you may also be a pedophile. *No*
* Have you fapped today? *No, not yet.*
o Was it to Azn porn? *Umm... what?*
o Hentai? *Nah.*
o Tentacle hentai? *HECK NO.*
* Do you have at least 2 anime posters in your room? *No.*
* Do you argue with your friends about anime? *Nope*
o Do you win these arguments? *N/A*
* Do you go to Japanese food restaurants just because they’re Japanese? *Not really, but I love Japanese.*
* Have you tried learning Japanese for a reason other than business? *Yes, I have.*




o Was it just to watch anime? *Nope.*
* Did one of your Japanese friends comment on how bad you were butchering the language? (Provided you have any in the first place.) *No*
* Have you been to an anime/hentai con? *Never, and never will.*
o Have you worked at a con? *No*
* Have you ever made an AMV? *No.*
o Was it a Narutard AMV? *Nope.*
* Do you own a Narutard headband? *Nah.*
* Have you ever subbed anything for Dattebayo or the like, or are you attempting to study Japanese just so you can sub for some failed subbing group? *No*
* Do you have any clothes with anime characters printed on them? *I have had clothing like that, but not anymore.*
o Is this most/all of your clothing? *No.*
* Do you own a katana? A katana, as well as swords form other cultures. *I wish.*
* Do you use chopsticks instead of a knife and fork? *If they are available.*
* Do you use the happy.gif, T_T, ., etc. expressions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Do you have a fetish for Azn men/women? *Yip?*
* Do you browse 2chan, 4chan, 7chan, 420chan etc? *Heck no.*
o Are you a full-blown /b/tard? *See above.*
* Is a cat fine too? *I like cats. :3*
* Is it awwwright? *If you will be mine.*
* Have you ever enjoyed a Japanese product or thought of doing so? *Umm... I don't know.*
* If you are female, do you make kawaii neko sounds while being pounded at full force in the vagina, ass, and mouth?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Do you own a Gaia account? *Never have.*
* Are the words baka, kawaii, sugoi, or DESU part of your daily vocabulary? *Of course not.*
* Do you make tabs of JROCK or J-POP songs? *No.*
* Are you familiar with any famous Japanese dance choreography? *Uhh... No?*
o Does it include Caramelldansen, Otagei or Hare Hare Yukai? *I does not understand?*
* Do you play Final Fantasy? *I haven't yet, but plan to sometime.*
* Is 'Kyo' on your MySpace friends list? *No one uses MySpace anymore.*
o Do you think she (in the loosest sense of the word) is attractive? *Umm... No? I'm not straight, mind you.*
* Do you own a Dollfie? *Dollfie?*
* ?????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* ?????????????????????????????????????! (^O^)???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



o Did you just Google translate the above Japanese sentences since you MUST know what it's saying and it's moar than the one Japanese word you know? *No.*
o Did you make any corrections to the any of the above Japanese sentences to make them more "authentic"? *Nope. I'm a spoilsport.*
* Did you become butthurt by this quiz and try to change the scoring section explanation from "any of these questions" to "most of these questions"? *You can't hurt my butt.*




Did you answer "yes" to any of these questions? For the good of mankind, become an hero, you're a weeaboo [censored]. ITT: *OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*


----------

